# Pedo-licious! Japan Teacher Removes Kids Underwear. At Knifepoint!



## Fran (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## fghj (Jan 28, 2008)

Is that so funny


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 28, 2008)

Kodomo no Jikan ? I knew that show would induce this... Call the japanese version of Thompson ! We need to blame it on manga.


----------



## Fran (Jan 28, 2008)

Hole-in-one T4rok. 
This is definetely anime/manga induced pedoosity.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jan 28, 2008)

It's not Kodomo, this teacher in the news was a rapist and liked boys.

It's like when people say that Pedobear raeps little boys. He doesn't. This is an insult to Pedobear. Pedobear likes loli, the one that likes little boys is Shotacat.


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> It's not Kodomo, this teacher in the news was a rapist and liked boys.
> 
> It's like when people say that Pedobear raeps little boys. He doesn't. This is an insult to Pedobear. Pedobear likes loli, the one that likes little boys is Shotacat.



Pedobear rapes anything under 16. ANYTHING !!!


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 28, 2008)

theres so much wrong witht his.. 

why would you need a knife to threaten kids anyway?


----------



## PerveeSage (Jan 28, 2008)

Too much suggestive manga. No Teacher Please! unless its with me and my college teacher...


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> theres so much wrong witht his..
> 
> why would you need a knife to threaten kids anyway?



Well, the guy actually sounds like he's a nutcase. So when you're crazy, well... expect anything.


----------



## Tim (Jan 28, 2008)

Shota Cat and Shota Tiger must have influenced this guy. The world is a great place.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 28, 2008)

Ewww....shota.


----------



## Xion (Jan 28, 2008)

Why stop with boys?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 28, 2008)

I think he should've stopped at girls.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jan 28, 2008)

Try blaming this on foreigners.


----------



## Brokensharingan (Jan 28, 2008)

It was a mind transfer jutsu! Ino's a big nicker stealing knife carrying phone swiping pig, or maybe it was her dad.

Hehe Underpants


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Why is it always little boys?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 28, 2008)

I have always wondered that myself...


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jan 28, 2008)

They are older than me and were violated by a dude? Okay? That is some serious... Gayness.


----------



## -18 (Jan 28, 2008)

LoL... MJ wannabe...


----------



## Kage (Jan 29, 2008)

i find this more disturbing then humorous. in fact i don't find it humorous at all. it's bound to cause minor trauma to those involved.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 29, 2008)

Now that teacher's is really disturbed.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 29, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Kodomo no Jikan ? I knew that show would induce this... Call the japanese version of Thompson ! We need to blame it on manga.



Ok, I lol'd.....a little.


As for the rest.........


----------



## Cirus (Jan 29, 2008)

So is that teacher studying to become a priest?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 29, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Why is it always little boys?



Actually, you bring up a really good point.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jan 29, 2008)

OK guise, you got it wrong...
Pedobear only likes lolis, the one that likes little boys is Shotacat.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 29, 2008)

This would have been hot if it were a female teacher.


----------



## HiNaTaRoX! (Jan 29, 2008)

I admit that I did laugh (especially at the first part), but it does make me wonder what the hell that teacher was thinking when he made little boys take off their undies. Is it for some kind of sick, sadistic pleasure, or was he just insane? 

Really does make you wonder . . .


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 29, 2008)

Just thank god it wasn't Micheal Jackson.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess Pedobears gave up on being crafty after the guy who did the "taste test" with the young girls got caught.  This guy was about as blunt as possible.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah hes a mj wannabe not michael jordan michael jackson


----------



## sarah_haruno (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, that's butters man..
But you gotta laugh at the guy who said he;s a good teacher, what a loser


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Jan 29, 2008)

Omg this is sad.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 29, 2008)

The teacher was quite horny...


----------



## Denji (Jan 29, 2008)

> The principal of the school where he taught was shown on TV saying he was a dedicated teacher.



We can tell. He really, _really_ cared about those kids.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Jan 29, 2008)

How come it's never little girls?


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 29, 2008)

hmm...buttsecks or getting stabbed....decisions decisions..


----------



## Para (Jan 29, 2008)

That's fucked up.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 29, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Why is it always little boys?



Makes me think of the conservative scandals... involving gays.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jan 29, 2008)

Cicatriz ESP said:


> hmm...buttsecks or getting stabbed....decisions decisions..



You're getting poked either way.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 30, 2008)

...good thing I ain't goin to school in Japan


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 30, 2008)

Nao Masurin said:


> ...good thing I ain't goin to school in Japan



Explain why... You're THAT cute ? Or you'd retaliate at the teacher in such a strong manner he'd beg for death ?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 30, 2008)

I blame years of pokemon for his behavior


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jan 30, 2008)

Again, people.
Pedobear do not like little boys. He is straight. Unless it's Bridget. Everyone is gay for Bridget.
The one that likes little boys is Shotacat.




Nao Masurin said:


> ...good thing I ain't goin to school in Japan



Are you loli?
If so, can you post pics, plz


----------



## The Sentry (Jan 30, 2008)

lol Great Teacher Onizuke is real


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> lol Great Teacher Onizuke is real



Pffft, Onizuka would have made those kids cream their pants before handing them over. Then he would chase down the two that ran away and ...


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 30, 2008)

theres a pedobear at my school,...teehee he likes me


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

a lot of pedophiles are teachers  so it's not really suprising
 to me


----------

